# استعمال "عم" في اللهجات المشرقية



## Mwaffaq

​​السلام عليكم​​لما يقولون "محمد عم بيدرس في الجامعة" أفهم أنه يدرس فيها لفترة طويلة (درس في الماضي، يدرس الان و سوف يدرس في المستقبل إن شاء الله). ​​ولكن أسمع في اللهجات المشرقية عبارة مستقرة تستعمل في محادثات هاتفية: "مين عم بيحكي؟"​​في هذة الحالة يتكلم الفلان في هذه اللحظة فقط، ولماذا في الجملة "عم"؟​​وشكرا​​


----------



## clevermizo

mwaffaq said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لما يقولون "محمد عم بيدرس في الجامعة" أفهم أنه يدرس فيها لفترة طويلة (درس في الماضي، يدرس الان و سوف يدرس في المستقبل إن شاء الله).
> 
> ولكن أسمع في اللهجات المشرقية عبارة مستقرة تستعمل في محادثات هاتفية: "مين عم بيحكي؟"
> 
> في هذة الحالة يتكلم الفلان في هذه اللحظة فقط، ولماذا في الجملة "عم"؟​
> وشكرا​



توجد استخدامتان أساسيتان لهذا الحرف. أول منهما إنه كما ذكرت، وأما الثاني فهو بسيط - بمعنى "هو يتكلم الآن" أو في الماضي/المستقبل "هو يتكلم في ذلك الحين" ويشير إلى معنى مستمرّ بالنسبة للفعل أو إلى تطوّر معنى الفعل، عادة في الوقت الحاضر. يستخدمون في بعض اللهجات كلمة "قاعد/قاعدة" أو طرق مختلفة لوصف هذا المعنى. مثلا:

عم بيحكي - يتكلم الآن
كان عم بيحكي - كان يتكلم في ذلك الوقت
رح يكون عم بيحكي - سيكون يتكلم في ذلك الوقت القادم
إلخ.

أقول إن هذا المعنى هو أشيع معنى لهذا الحرف.


----------



## Mwaffaq

شكرا جزيلا لمساعدتك.​ ​تأكيدا أنني فهمت كل شيء بشكل صحيح أقدم لك الأمثلة التالية:​ ​هلَّق عم بيكتب الرسالة​هلَّق عم بيدرس في الجامعة​سنة 1950 كان عم بيدرس في الجامعة​سنة 2014 رح يكون عم بيدرس في الجامعة ​ ​صحيح؟​


----------



## clevermizo

mwaffaq said:


> شكرا جزيلا لمساعدتك.
> تأكيدا أنني فهمت كل شيء بشكل صحيح أقدم لك الأمثلة التالية:
> هلَّق عم بيكتب الرسالة
> هلَّق عم بيدرس في الجامعة
> سنة 1950 كان عم بيدرس في الجامعة
> سنة 2014 رح يكون عم بيدرس في الجامعة
> صحيح؟​



نعم على حد علمي كل هذه الجمل صحيحة ولديها المعنى الثاني الذي ذكرتُه فوق. ولكن بشكل بسيط تستطيع القول "السنة 1950 كان (ب)يدرس في الجامعة" أو ربما "السنة 1950 درس في الجامعة" لأن يبدو أن لا يدرس هناك الآن مع أنه كان يدرس هناك في الماضي. وأيضا أقول "السنة 2014 رح يدرس في الجامعة".إنّ الجملة "رح يكون عم بيدرس في الجامعة"، لوحدها، يبدو لي معقدة أكثر من اللازم.

لقد أقول شيئا كـ"في المستقبل رح يكون عم يدرس في الجامعة" لو كان هناك سياق أكثر من ذلك، ربما يكون شيء كـ "رح يكون عم يدرس في الجامعة وهو عم بيشتغل بدوام عمل كامل..." يعني إن الأمران سيحدثان في نفس الوقت في المستقبل.  

مثل كل شيء، المعنى يعتمد على السياق التي يرافقه. 

بالطبع لننتظر أجوبة المشاركين الآخرين ونرى ما هي أراؤهم.


----------

